# UCLA Professional Program 2012



## Nikkare (Mar 16, 2012)

I got rejected from UCLA without an interview, first time applying, but got an invitation to enroll in the Professional Program two weeks later and have decided to take them up on that. I am moving from Boston to LA in August and look forward to starting the program. I've heard great things. Anyone else decided on the Professional Program? Online or on campus?


----------



## Steven He (Mar 26, 2012)

I got invitation too, I decide to go!

I am from China, nice to know you! 

you can add me in fb:http://www.facebook.com/steven.hefan


----------

